# New Look to "Manage my Kindle"



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I just noticed they been rearranging Manage my kindle. I really like it. I always thought that page could be a bit updated.

http://www.amazon.com/myk/?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## A.D. Bloom (Apr 2, 2011)

I agree. It was awkward, but it's getting better.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Finally it lists the release date of pre orders. Yay. Until now you had to click on the order info and then go to the book page just to check when the day is. I also like how you can now sort your books by the ones you have on loan. 

Still looking around, but its a great change so far.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Finally it lists the release date of pre orders.


I don't see this on my Manage Your Kindle page. Where does it show up? As far as I can tell, it's the same layout as it has been for some time.

Mike


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I just looked at "Manage Your Kindle" page.  Doesn't look any different to me than it ever has?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Hmm, I still have the new layout. I did sign in to amazon, so maybe sign out and in? Are they just trying it out on some customers?

On the Pre orders, before it would show the date when you placed the order, now it shows the release date and it sorts them like that on the list. The pre orders are beneath the pending deliveries now, you click on the left pending deliveries. It also shows in a number next to the selection how many pending deliveries there are.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Sandpiper said:


> I just looked at "Manage Your Kindle" page. Doesn't look any different to me than it ever has?


Same here. I logged out and back in again - nothing's changed.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I swear, I am not drinking this early in the day  

eta: I am trying to figure out how to get a screenshot and post it here.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Not sure if I can figure this out getting a pic in. 


















Sorry, i am on my netbook and so the screenshots are smaller screen size then on the Desktop


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Cool - hopefully they roll it out for everyone else soon.


----------



## Jen200 (Aug 6, 2010)

I still have the old version also.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

But can you exclude certain books from the archive on some devices?!?!

I will have to go check what I have.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

No, all books still are listed for all devices as far as I can tell. No change other then display. 

On the device page it shows the Serial number and what generation the Kindle is and below are the apps, K4Pc, Apple etc. Still the same stuff as far as function goes, just better layed out.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I noticed it yesterday.  I think I'll like it much better once I get use to it.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Well darn, they tooketh away again


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

My page hasn't changed.  It's still the same as it's always been.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

You people must just be special.  Mine looks the same too.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes, I like what they did with the preorders -- with the exception of feeling I had to dig for it.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I like that new look better.  I hope you get it back and I hope we all get something that's a little more user friendly.  
There are times when I've went to search for a book that I know I bought and cannot find it in my archives.  
Frustrating.
deb


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

drenee said:


> I like that new look better. I hope you get it back and I hope we all get something that's a little more user friendly.
> There are times when I've went to search for a book that I know I bought and cannot find it in my archives.
> Frustrating.
> deb


You know you can just do a search for the title/author?


----------



## happyme (Jun 1, 2011)

Yeah, e-devices, they need to be updated every now and then, because they need to be adjusted according to the technology.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

happyme said:


> Yeah, e-devices, they need to be updated every now and then, because they need to be adjusted according to the technology.


It's not the device that's being updated right now, it's the section of Amazon's website in your account called "Manage My Kindle".


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

history_lover said:


> You know you can just do a search for the title/author?


Yes, thank you. I do know I can. But sometimes it will not show me the book. It's very strange. 
deb


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Deb, that happens to me too.

I wish they would add a search by category/genre function.  I have too many books to remember them by name/author and now my daughter and hubby have apps and it's a pain to look for books for them.


----------



## webhill (Feb 12, 2009)

I wish we could search the kindle archive by genre. I purchase freebie/cheapo kid books, forget their titles, and then can't remember which books to let my kids read...


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

drenee said:


> Yes, thank you. I do know I can. But sometimes it will not show me the book. It's very strange.
> deb


I've had it happen too. It seems to happen when an author/publisher puts out a new version (indies or 'big name') with a new ASIN and the old version gets pulled (with the 'big names', for instance, the publisher sometimes puts out the special version that has FREE in the title, then pulls it when it's no longer free). You can email/call customer service and explain what's happened and get them to associate the new version with your account, usually; they can see the old version somehow on their end.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you. I wondered what could be causing the mix up. 
deb


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm liking the new layout.  I only wish they would allow us to mark the books we've read.  I try to keep it separated now by keeping all unread books on the kindle.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

gina1230 said:


> I'm liking the new layout. I only wish they would allow us to mark the books we've read. I try to keep it separated now by keeping all unread books on the kindle.


If you go to kindle.amazon.com you can sort you books by the ones you've read, "hope to read", currently reading and stopped reading.


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

I like how they added a "Delete from Library" choice to the actions button (at the far-left of the screen). That's one question I see again and again -- how can you _permanently_ delete a book from your Kindle's archive. Amazon's probably seen that question a lot of times too, so they're finally addressing it in this new version of the "Manage Your Kindle" page.

In fact, the first time I visited this page, they told me there was an update available for one of the games I've downloaded. (CodeWords.) I never would've known about that if I hadn't seen it on this page -- and I wouldn't have seen it at all without this new layout.

So I have to give the new page a thumb up!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I wish I could get the new page back  . For some reason on my Desktop I only get the old page, on my netbook, I get the new one. I can't figure out why. I am using the same browser Chrome on both.  . I signed out and in, deleted cookies and restarted the computer, still the same. Oh well


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

history_lover said:


> If you go to kindle.amazon.com you can sort you books by the ones you've read, "hope to read", currently reading and stopped reading.


Oh, I hadn't found that page, nice. Thanks~!


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

history_lover said:


> If you go to kindle.amazon.com you can sort you books by the ones you've read, "hope to read", currently reading and stopped reading.


Thank you! I must have found this site once before because I already have 4 books marked.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I am not seeing this new Manage Your Kindle page everyone is referring to.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

drenee said:


> Yes, thank you. I do know I can. But sometimes it will not show me the book. It's very strange.
> deb


That happens to me most often when I search by author, as sometimes, paricularly in earlier books, the metadata is screwed up. Those books typically sort on my Kindle by the author's first name instead of the last.



chilady1 said:


> I am not seeing this new Manage Your Kindle page everyone is referring to.


It's either being rolled out slowly to a few at a time or was in Beta testing. This has happened before. The ability to remove books from one's account was rolled out slowly, too.

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's either being rolled out slowly to a few at a time or was in Beta testing. This has happened before. The ability to remove books from one's account was rolled out slowly, too.
> 
> Betsy


But I want it, and I want it RIGHT NOW!!!   

Mike


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I do like the new format.  Now life would be good if we could manage our collections from a web-page instead of only on the kindle ... it's rather slow and clunky to move multiple items around ...


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I must need to clean out my cache as the page says Loading Please Wait. I waited over an hour and it still never opened my library.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jmiked said:


> But I want it, and I want it RIGHT NOW!!!
> 
> Mike


*Tries out new moderator's taser on Mike.*












Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

So I still can't see the new page on my Desktop, but I can see it on my netbook. Netbook runs on XP, Desktop on W7.

Tried it on Hubby's W7 computer, same thing, old page. So he goes through the XP mode he has installed on the W7 and there it is, new page. Same on my W7 computer. So I only see the new page with XP, but not with W7. No matter what computer.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

We are running on XP as well and I am not seeing a new page either. Looking forward to the new one though!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Typical that they do a partial roll-out for testing which makes sense. It was time for an update so that's good news.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Can someone post a screen print so we can have an idea of what it looks like?  THanks!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

The problem doesn't seem to be account related i.e. it's not that some people have it and others don't. I got the new version immediately when logging in on my iPad, but I can't get it at all on my laptop, running Vista. I've tried deleting my Amazon cookie and clearing my cached items and then logging in again, also using different browsers, but I still get the old version. Very puzzling. (And irritating).  

Dear Mr Amazon, please could you be so kind as to inform us what's going on? A link at the top of the myk page with instructions would be very helpful. Yours, not holding my breath, Linjeakel.


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

chilady1 said:


> Can someone post a screen print so we can have an idea of what it looks like? THanks!


They already did in reply 8 of this thread

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,69739.msg1128945.html#msg1128945


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> The problem doesn't seem to be account related i.e. it's not that some people have it and others don't. I got the new version immediately when logging in on my iPad, but I can't get it at all on my laptop, running Vista. I've tried deleting my Amazon cookie and clearing my cached items and then logging in again, also using different browsers, but I still get the old version. Very puzzling. (And irritating).
> 
> Dear Mr Amazon, please could you be so kind as to inform us what's going on? A link at the top of the myk page with instructions would be very helpful. Yours, not holding my breath, Linjeakel.


And I don't get it on my iPad, yet. Off to check on my Windows XP Desktop...

Betsy


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

chilady1 said:


> I am not seeing this new Manage Your Kindle page everyone is referring to.


I think what you're saying is that perhaps you've never seen this page? If you go to Amazon, the link that says "your account," scroll down and one of the options will be "digital content," and then in that grouping is "manage your Kindle." That link will take you to all sorts of information, such as every book you ever purchased, subscriptions, pre-orders... (There are other paths there.)

Maybe this isn't what you meant, and then I'll feel silly.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


>


Checked on my Windows XP desktop using Chrome, have the new version. Checking the iPad again...

Betsy


----------



## lovesangelrn (Dec 28, 2009)

I kinda miss the huge "loan this book" button that was beside the book pic (it's now tucked inside the drop down box with "delete" and "send to...").  But as I just recently started using the lend feature, thanks to lendle.me, I think I'll adjust rather quickly.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

lovesangelrn said:


> I kinda miss the huge "loan this book" button that was beside the book pic (it's now tucked inside the drop down box with "delete" and "send to..."). But as I just recently started using the lend feature, thanks to lendle.me, I think I'll adjust rather quickly.


That's the part I'm not liking either.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I looked earlier on my Win7 desktop and it was old format.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


edit:  just checked again and still old format.  when I go downstairs I'll check on my laptop and Xoom.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I just wish there were a way to buy books without them being automatically sent when you turn on WiFi! I download everything to my computer, but when I buy something it automatically queues it to be sent to my K3 the next time I turn WiFi on.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> I just wish there were a way to buy books without them being automatically sent when you turn on WiFi! I download everything to my computer, but when I buy something it automatically queues it to be sent to my K3 the next time I turn WiFi on.


I thought it didn't do that if you did the 'transfer via computer' option?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I thought it didn't do that if you did the 'transfer via computer' option?


Nope. If you put a book on the Kindle by downloading it to the computer and copying it via USB, it will get installed again when you turn on wireless. Pretty clever, eh?

Mike


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

I've never had a book get downloaded to my Kindle when I've done the "Transfer via computer" option.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, it goes through all the motions, i.e. spinning icon, etc. There have been a number of people in the past that lived outside of cell-phone range (this was before the WiFi version) that have reported that when they went to a place where they had cell phone reception that all the books in their queue were downloaded again after they had transferred them by USB from their computer.

Mike


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

I would just make sure they are doing the "Transfer via computer" when they first click the "Buy it now" button, and not transferring it via USB afterwards.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

RiddleMeThis said:


> I would just make sure they are doing the "Transfer via computer" when they first click the "Buy it now" button, and not transferring it via USB afterwards.


You could probably have kindle on your computer be your default one-click destination too. Then they wouldn't queue up for the wifi. I don't have transfer via computer as a one-click choice, but I currently don't have a kindle on there either!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I had the new look briefly, but now it's reverted back to the old look.


----------



## tinabelle (Nov 8, 2008)

I got the new Manage Your Kindle format about a week ago and still have it.  I agree it is much more user friendly and I love seeing the release dates of preorders.  Makes a lot more sense than the day you ordered which is pretty useless info.  It took me by surprise though and I needed to get used to it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Still on the old one. . .even tried two different browsers. . . .


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I still have the old one on my Win7 desktop, but my PlayBook shows the new one.  Interesting change, although I rather like having all the immediate relevant data on one page.  But I do like being able to see a history of 'pending' items, I occasionally go on a spending spree that exceeds the current 10-item limit....


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Yay, I have the new one!


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I just got the new one today. It breaks up the old page into many separate pages. Uncomfortable at first, but I'm sure I'll get used to it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ooh!  New one there this morning. . .much less dated look. . .off to explore. . . .


edit:  Well, I already like that it says right on the book list page how much I paid for each title. . . .first impression is that this is a definite improvement.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I have the new one this morning.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Ooh! New one there this morning. . .much less dated look. . .off to explore. . . .
> 
> edit: Well, I already like that it says right on the book list page how much I paid for each title. . . .first impression is that this is a definite improvement.


Wait, what book list page. It tells me what I paid just like it did before, when I click on the plus sign. Is there another way?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

As I recall, it used to be that, when you clicked it, it showed you a link to your order and you had to click again to see what you paid.  Now when you click the + the price is right there.

Or, it's possible I'm confusing the old "your collection" page. . . . .


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, I think you are confusing something  . Its still the same.
I was hoping to be able to see a simple list of all the books we buy with the price paid listed next to it without having to click a plus sign. Kind of like to see going down by date how much I spend over a month, a year etc. 

My favorite part on the new page is showing the release date of the pre orders instead of the order date as it used too. 
And the orange "borrowed and on loan" next to the title. That is neat.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Y'all are lucky!  I can't use my Manage My Kindle at all!  I get a "loading" message that never goes away.  

Now I have to use Your Collection to view my archive, and there's NOWHERE I can go to push a book to a specific Kindle (for those on my account who are too stinkin' lazy to find them on the Kindle itself  ).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds like you should contact Amazon. . . . .


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

I have the new format--and I like it!


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

pawsplus said:


> I have the new format--and I like it!


Me too!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I like the new layout as well, except that it takes more steps now to push books to other devices than it used to. Guess that's the price we pay for the other things that we like.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I got the new format today. Overall, I like it, the ability to see release dates on pre-orders is great.

Too bad they had to go to multiple screens, it's a bit of a pain to look at everything now. Overall, a net gain, I guess.

Mike


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Hmmm...mine says I have 3 Android phones. I had one, that died when my grandson thought it need to swim in a mug of beer, and I got a replacement. I assume the replacement is #2. Then #2 needed a hard reset...could that be #3?

Weird.

I do like the new layout. Much easier to manage.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jmiked said:


> I got the new format today. Overall, I like it, the ability to see release dates on pre-orders is great.
> 
> Too bad they had to go to multiple screens, it's a bit of a pain to look at everything now. Overall, a net gain, I guess.
> 
> Mike


I actually think having multiple screens is easier than having to scroll a lot. . .


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I can't find the screen that tells what books have been downloaded for which Kindle and what things are pending. Anybody run across this? If they have eliminated this feature, I'm going to be very upset.

Mike


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It never did say, to my knowledge, what books had been loaded on what device.

There's a link on the left that says "Pending Deliveries" with a number if there's anything waiting.  If you click it there are more details.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, it was the pending deliveries info. You could see what had been sent to the Kindle recently, and what was pending. I'd a swore that top chart wasn't there when I looked the first time.  

I use that info to remind my brother that are books waiting to be downloaded to the Kindle that he has on permanent loan. The old format was easier for me to read-at-a-glance.

I was afraid that this was another instance of Amazon removing a feature that I used.

Mike


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm still waiting for an option to see ALL of my titles on one page if I want.  Having only 15 per page makes it awkward to get through all 1000+ Kindle books that I have purchased.  And I would really LOVE to see an export option so I can take my data into Excel and sort it myself.
I agree with Deb, sometimes I KNOW that I purchased a book and no matter how I search for it, it won't show up.  I have to scroll until I find it.  This seems to happen more with early purchases - back when the metadata was routinely messed up.
And this one is nitpicky, but to me "Pending Deliveries" means that I've selected something to be sent to one of my devices and for some reason it hasn't finished.  It doesn't include Pre-orders.  It took me a little bit to find my Pre-orders.


----------



## Picatsso (Mar 24, 2011)

I couldn't get into Manage Your Kindle at all yesterday and now today it's all different.  Guess it was my turn to get the new page.

Anyone know if you can see your samples anywhere on there?  I thought before you could........


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Picatsso said:


> I couldn't get into Manage Your Kindle at all yesterday and now today it's all different. Guess it was my turn to get the new page.
> 
> Anyone know if you can see your samples anywhere on there? I thought before you could........


You never could see your samples before -- they're not archived like whole books are. However, with the new layout, you can see the samples that have been sent under the "pending deliveries" link. It doesn't specify that it's a sample but you could compare the 'recent successful deliveries' to your order list. It only shows the last 25 things sent to any Kindle on your account, however. And there's no way to re-send from that page.


----------



## Picatsso (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks so much!

I started playing around with it and I think I like it better.  Seems a little easier to figure out....


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

So first I didn't like that it didn't show anymore if a book is loanable when you hit the plus sign. Then I found out, you now don't even have to open the plus sign, you just hover on the right over actions and it shows there. So its actually no clicking involved anymore. Very nice. 

It would still be nice if one of the sortable options was loanable. Just to see how many of the books we purchase are loanable. 

But maybe I am the only one that looks at that


----------



## Picatsso (Mar 24, 2011)

Missed that!  Thanks so much.  That is SO easy.....wish more of them could be loaned out...


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I got mine.


----------

